# Panting?



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Before i let my bird Charlie have a fly around the room and when he landed on his cage he didnt look so good he had head bowed down like he would do if he wants a scratch but he was panting like a dog little toungue was moving just like he was panting:blink:. He seems fine now but it scared me as i have never seen that before, i wondering if i should be concerned or is he fine? He is only 80grams a tiny birdy but healthy! 

Thanks in advance fr any advice


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm....does he look "abnormal" in any way otherwise? I know that Sunny loves to make his flight rounds as fast as he is able to go in our condo, and after 4-5 flight rounds he would land on my shoulder and "pant like a dog" as you said, which I always find to be sooooo cute  but he doesn't bow his head like when he wants scritches and he doesn't "move his tongue" or anything. I don't know enough about tiels to know if that is normal or not. Hopefully a tiel expert would give you advice soon...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has breathing issues from the home we got him from. he pants after simple things when hes stressed and he wheezes when he pants. no one smokes around him, do they?


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Nope no one smokes in my house or are smokers! I wouldnt dare let any one light uo a smoke in my house! This is the very first time he has done the panting that i have seen anyway but he really does seem fine since that happened:blink:


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Might be best to get him checked out at the vets incase he's got a respitory infection.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When my birds pant they hold their wings out telling me they are hot as i have a fan heater on but then i put the fan on to cool them down if they are hot (they love the cold air doing bat bird)


----------

